# Black Sheep



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

No, not the David Spade/Chris Farley flick. Check it out, I'm not quite sure what to make of it.
http://www.blacksheep-themovie.com/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I *SO* have to see this movie!!!
New Zealanders have such a warped sense of humor. They don't believe in political correctness, and they love having a good poke at themselves and their culture, fiercely proud of it as they are... and they do love their gore...
Now that Peter Jackson's gone mainstream it's good to see someone is picking up the torch. I'm-a seein' this 'un, I am.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

very interesting..... lol


----------

